# Singapore Night Mode



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are some of the night pictures I took recently.....

Tropical Skyline









Colourful reflection









Sexy Bridge









Skyline with the bridge.....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Singapore from Esplanade Sky garden
1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Relax in the city









Skyline with "crab"









Stairway to glamour


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Looking at the urban scenery









Walking towards the Skyscrapers









Quiet Corner of the Garden


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice pics~


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

HOT!

The pics from the Esplande r really cool!


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Superb! Excellent shots you got there!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah some very cool shots there.:cheers:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

great shots!!!! Singapore is rock!!!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks....


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow very nice work! Nice sharp pics


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

NIce!!!

Can't wait to revisit Singapore!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

nice, some can figure in the UPC final i think


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^Thanks.....

Here's some high rise views.....
1.








2.








3.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Reflection


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

The city is realy nice and modern, and there isn't so many Chaos, which is typical for Asian cities...


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pics.....I love the lighting


----------



## Srakovski (Jul 4, 2004)

It seems like a Canadian city. Very english mixy elements!  :cheers: cool pictures!


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

Can you smell it? It's sooooo tropical! Nice!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Taken from a more quiet place in Singapore...









It feels like they are walking into the sea....:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Scenes at Boat Quay
1.








2.








3.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

woooow


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks.....here's more....

V-shaped Marina









Tropical Marina


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Tropical Fullerton


----------



## alex04 (Mar 27, 2006)

very good picture from the city.

have you picture from 10-30km away of singapur ??


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Tropical Art (Angle made famous by Cliff.... )


----------



## _KGV_ (May 5, 2006)

wow, great pictures, thanks for posting them

Singapur looks really modern


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing shots! :drool:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow!! Singapore is very impressive.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

kay: nice!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

My humble works again....
1.








2.








3.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Closely packed skyline can make a nice pictures....
1.








2.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Always loved this city.  Am a regular visitor to the city...to me, it's like going 'back' to Hong Kong from Hong Kong, but into a cleaner version (mind you, not as vibrant though).

Never the less, I've always liked the city.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

How it looks from a wider perspective

At 7 plus









At 8 plus


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

I love this city, thanks for those beautifull pics!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sexy Scarlet Hotel

Elegance between the trees









*S* for Scarlet.....









Watch the traffic....


----------



## Puntagorda (Jan 19, 2003)

Wonderful pictures! Singapore is so photogenic...

Which camera do you use?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Puntagorda said:


> Wonderful pictures! Singapore is so photogenic...
> 
> Which camera do you use?


Nikon D50....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!!!

Sexy pool..... 

1.








2.








3.









Hope u like it.....


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

How do you take all of these night pics without getting all the lights to cause reflexion and bouncing effect which causes blurry pictures. I am sony Cybershot.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

To prevent blurry pictures, tripod is a must.....:yes:

As for reflection, try UV fliters....:yes:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW! excellent pic u have there! never know dat Sngapore is such a beauty huehueh ^^v


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Views from Lavender Flats

1.








2.








3.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful - serene and elegant, yet vibrant and chaotic.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, here's another 3 from Lavender....
1.








2.








3.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice in general but I think Singapore city still need some especially outstanding landmarks.


----------



## vkameleon (Jul 15, 2004)

i love it.. hope saigon would be somewhat organized like this T_T


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks....


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Excellent pics  It looks very tropical, elegant, and you can see that it's Asia. Wonderfull :drool:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks....

Suburban Singapore: Novena Area
1.








2.








3.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

A close up of Concourse


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Views from Farrer Park
1.








2.








3.


----------



## stormyouss (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks, very nice photo!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's another 2 pictures from Farrer....
1.








2.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

very vibrant and urbanized. Singapore's skyline is very stunning.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks...

Here's some commieblocks.....


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful city and beautiful pics.
Great work kay:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks....


----------



## urbanflyer (Mar 27, 2006)

simply stunning. unbelievably sexy too - I can just feel the humid night air and swelling heads walking the night in these photos


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

It is humid ok...I get drenched after walking the night with camera and tripod 

But its fun:

Here is a suburban view panorama ----------->


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Looking further ------>


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ I'm sure it's worth the effort when u see beautiful results.....


----------



## ArchMadness (Feb 29, 2004)

Your photos have wonderful exposure. Singapore is beautiful at night.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice pics Raffe. I am sure singapore will look much more vibrant with white lights on the roads!!


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

What's a night pic gallery of Singapore without a walk on the wild side? How come no pics of Decker Road?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Desker Road you say?

Well I have no pics of it, but here is a pic of Little India by hyacinthus.

Desker Rd is one of the streets in there :yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Some Hand-Held night pictures.....

1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are some B-side picture (define as pictures which are of good quality but doesn't quite stand out for me when I select picture for posting the first time.... )

1.








2.








3.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Handheld night shots of the city.....

1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Heavy Traffic & Old Beauties
1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Some highrise views in Eastern Singapore

1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pics :bow:
Could you post some pics maked in the Downtown at night (you know: street level pics, pics of particulary buildings)??


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks...


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

The pics are stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex04 (Mar 27, 2006)

the downtown is very good


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

This thread has some of the greatest photos I ever seen in it. Thank you.


----------



## The Messiah (Sep 10, 2002)

These pictures are beautiful! Good job man!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ Jurong East MRT Station









^^ Alexandra Point









^^ Minarets of Sultan Mosque and The Concourse









^^ National Library









^^ Kwan Im Thong Hood Cho Temple









^^ Bronze sculptures outside the Fullerton Hotel with children leaping into the river









^^ The original police sign restricting horses and cattle from using Cavenagh Bridge









^^ Sultan Mosque









^^ Food hawkers at Smith Street 



















Pics of singapore vy Adrian mok found by sanmiguel.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Perhaps you should start a new thread or something......dun think those are night pictures....:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

A plus









B Equals









C.....


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Ops . you are right. Lol.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Those last views from Kallang are some of the most gorgeous and unknown angles yet of the CBD :yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ I agree....:yes:

Garden Swiss


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Can I request some Fullerton and Raffles hotel pics?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Posted this in the Singapore forum, but will post it again here:

Note: I did not take the pic. Credit to the photographer hired by the Oriental to take this pic.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Fullerton....


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you very much 

*right click -> save*


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Wonderful photos babystan! kay: They're so crisp and savvy.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Vertical Swiss


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Pictures by Rafflescity*

Toa Payoh views

1.









2.









3.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Singapore Night Mode:::


----------



## Nick L (Jul 22, 2006)

On New Year's holidays. Views from Swissotel the Stamford.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Awesome views.....kay:


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

what is that flashing light in the left side of the last pic? was it a boat?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Brilliant! :eek2:


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

babystan03 said:


> *Pictures by Rafflescity*
> 
> Toa Payoh views
> 
> ...


Enormous skyline! :runaway:


----------



## Nick L (Jul 22, 2006)

glitz_boy said:


> what is that flashing light in the left side of the last pic? was it a boat?


It was the special system for light show:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's 2 pictures at Pebble Bay

1.









2.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Evening skies.....


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow sexy singapore.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

Best city. Evar.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks......here's more...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sexy Swissotel


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks.....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Phantom People

Photographer









Passer-bys

1.









2.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Went down to Singapore last week and it was IMF Conference so the major roads were closed. Suntec City was superb at night. Has anyone taken a view of Tanjong Pagar from Nicole Highway? (on the way to Geylang and to Eastwood. Ok, I was to pick up some stuffs  ) Singapore is truly AMAZING.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Glad u enjoy it.....


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Stunning piccies you have there well done.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks....:yes:

A more common view.....:yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Clarke Quay pictures
1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## ramvingar (Apr 27, 2005)

Singapore has always been one of my favorite cities and skylines. And for good reason!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Toa Payoh night out

1.









2.









3.









( Sorry for the lousy quality as these are all handheld pictures..... )


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

highrise views from Ang Mo Kio 

1.









2.









3.









(PS: courtesy of a friend... )


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

babystan03 said:


> Toa Payoh night out
> 
> 1.


Wow


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Lovely skies after the rain


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Great shots, babystan!
Seems you like that wideangle!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

staff said:


> Great shots, babystan!
> Seems you like that wideangle!


Thanks.....and yes I love the wide lens.....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks.....:yes:

Here's one taken today.....


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

You have really nice collection night photos. Maybe do you have some pictures taken from water and night life on Orchard Rd?
You know how to use your camera :cheers:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Some unsensational highrise view from bras basah

1.









2.









3.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

SIngapore At Night by Rafflescity:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

singapore is my favority city in the world!!
is so beautiful!
congratugations!!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Pic by Hyacinthus:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Views of Orchard/Scotts Road from Shaw Towers (not sure if i name it correctly)

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

awesome shots. very vibrant!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

One shot by Cliff:
One Raffles Quay


----------



## ThaQuest (Apr 25, 2004)

beautiful shots here. i see from the exif data that you are shooting with a D50 and wide angle lens. awesome combo!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Heehee. Its by cliff not me. Cliff has done a good job on this photo. Great pic.


----------

